# Chicago Anyone?



## gina4xoxoxo (Apr 2, 2009)

Would love to meet up anywhere in the Chicago area or suburbs of.
if anyone is for it, anytime in May or June would be great before it gets super hot and humid.  May would probably be best.
Lots of neat, neat pics to be had at Millennium Park.  Nice reflection shots in the Bean and also the Water wall.
Anyone even remotely interested?  Would be tons of fun!!


----------



## zandman (Apr 11, 2009)

i'm in, but the bean is already overplayed with photographs..


----------



## gina4xoxoxo (Apr 11, 2009)

ANYWHERE is fine with me.  I was just making a suggestion.  I've been there many times myself, so anywhere else would be great too.  Either way...
Anyone else?  Any ideas on a date or tentative date?  This weather is crazy, so I guess we should wait until we *think* that winter is officially over... LOL


----------



## zandman (Apr 12, 2009)

i dont care how cold it is, i'm goin out, LOL jk.
depends on what we want though, like what kind of photographs we are looking to take and what other things to do.
picnic sounds great, haha. starved rock? kinda far but i think it would be worth the trip.

ps check the nw illinois to see the members from chi and the close ones.
cause as of now, there's only two of us, lol


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm always up for a meetup but if its the bean, sunrise is by far the best time :thumbup:


----------



## PhotoshopAbuser (Apr 24, 2009)

I would be in for a meetup. I'm in the sw 'burbs but shoot in the city quite a bit.


----------



## zandman (May 3, 2009)

PhotoshopAbuser said:


> I would be in for a meetup. I'm in the sw 'burbs but shoot in the city quite a bit.


i live in the south west-ish as well. takes me 25min drive to the city.


----------



## Christie Photo (May 4, 2009)

zandman said:


> starved rock? kinda far but i think it would be worth the trip.



Starved Rock _would_ be quite nice.

-Pete


----------



## samal (May 4, 2009)

I am in! I second Starved Rock, or..eh, anywhere is fine wuth me.  I am in NW burbs


----------



## Christie Photo (May 4, 2009)

OK...  how about some dates?  May will be tough for me, at least on weekends.

I'd be willing to do a brief workshop on outdoor portraiture.

Starved Rock is a beautiful park with lots of opportunities for photography.


----------



## zandman (Jun 8, 2009)

i'm only free on weekends cause i got work and school on weekdays from 8-11pm. anytime between 11pm-3am is my free time on weekdays.


can we merge this thread to the other two thread going on for chicago meet up?
so we dont get all confuse, or i wont get confuse..


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 10, 2009)

Im in for Starved Rock as well.


----------



## samal (Jun 10, 2009)

what other threads?


----------

